# New cockatiel owner...?!?



## sandy1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey  

This is the first time i post on this forum so a big hi to everyone.I am new to having cockatiels and today i got one as a gift (i'll post pictures  ) and i have a few questions about having a cockatiel.

1.Does their bite hurt? >.<
2.what can they eat beside fruits and vegetables?
3.should i clip the bird's wings for safe?
4.if the bird is not tame can i let her out?
5.can i let the cockatiel play outside the cage with my 2 female budgies?will they fight? hurt each other? what can i do if this happens?
that's all  .
Thank you :tiel2:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*1.Does their bite hurt?* >.<
Yes....they will try and bite the side of the fingernail into the skin and lock on tight *if* they are really scared or mad.

*2.what can they eat beside fruits and vegetables?*
Under our Health section there is several threads about diet. They are not fond of fruit, so skip that. Also ask the prior owner what the birds have been fed. it is best to offer the birds the same thing they have been used to to help reduce the stress from the change of a new home.

*3.should i clip the bird's wings for safe?*
How old are they, what type of cage were they in (such as aviary, flight, regualr tiel cage) and have they always been flighted? Please....being new birds you really would like to keep any changes to a minimum until they settle in and you know they are eating fine and healthy. Stress from change can be the gateway to contributing to secondary yeast and bacterial infections that the normal bacteria in the body would have been safe, and turns pathogenic.

*4.if the bird is not tame can i let her out?*
Allow the bird to settle in for a few days. Remember, everything is new and strange to them.

*5.can i let the cockatiel play outside the cage with my 2 female budgies?will they fight? hurt each other? what can i do if this happens?*

Since they are new birds you might want to quarentine them (see health section, there is a thread about quarentine) first.
Allow the birds to adjust. You can have their cage next to the budgies cage to see how they do.
that's all  .


----------



## sandy1 (Feb 22, 2011)

thank you so much that really helped


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Once they are used to you and they are not scared there bites turn into tickles and wont hurt, here is a video that will help you taming http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q and also here is my thread how to tame a cockatiel http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17789&highlight=tame
I have found budgies to be really nasty and bullys my cockatiels my tweety female always picked on lucky pulled her tail and crest and bite her when ever she felt like it, i did have a male budgie that got on with lucky then it changed in a few days as he turned nasty also. I will not allow budgies and my tiels together as im always telling budgies off lol


----------



## sandy1 (Feb 22, 2011)

hehehe thank you so much


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

My birds bites really hard, especially Pola. Lol she bitten in my moms finger.  I told my mom not to touch her, but she didn't listen  
I never clip my birds wing. When they are flaying it's so beautiful.


----------

